# South Coast TV in Cork going digital



## gramlab (30 Mar 2006)

Besides the ad that pops up now and again during the soaps anybody know what is going to happen when they go digital.
Have the 8 channels in all rooms now and its very handy. Assume when it goes digital the ariel will become obsolete.


----------



## Lorz (30 Mar 2006)

Appreciate any info on this - about to install a SC aerial - won't bother if it's going to become obsolete shortly.


----------



## Lorz (31 Mar 2006)

Apparently the earliest they will start the digital service is Sept/Oct 2006.  They won't be disconnecting the old service until they are sure all their existing customers have switched to the digital system - they est ~1yr.


----------



## c71 (31 Mar 2006)

It looks as if SCTV will review the situation after today and decide whether or not to go ahead with digital. 

If they don't, can anyone else let me know what satellite system they're using and would they recommend it? I live in Crosshaven with a bog standard aerial and the number / quality of channels is purely dependent on the weather...glad I'm not a tv addict or I'd have lost the plot by now! 

Thanks, 

C71


----------



## legend99 (31 Mar 2006)

i think you'll need a set-top convertor when it goes live. As you know at the moment you receive your signal over UHF aerial. As such then, you can choose to receive your service for free. Its impossible to make people pay as its a freely available unscrambled signal. With the new set-up, afaik you would have to pay per set-top box so it becomes a subscription service. They have been saying they are about to launch digital since 2003-2004 though. I also presume they would continue to broadcast UHF for a while to try and encourage people to change over.


----------



## legend99 (31 Mar 2006)

here you go:
[broken link removed]

and this is good background on ti
http://www.iolfree.ie/~icdg/sctv.htm


----------



## gramlab (31 Mar 2006)

Cheers legend - would have preferred if they had just stayed as they are though. At the moment the wife can watch her soaps in any room and I have the sky remote for myself


----------



## legend99 (31 Mar 2006)

gramlab said:
			
		

> Cheers legend - would have preferred if they had just stayed as they are though. At the moment the wife can watch her soaps in any room and I have the sky remote for myself



well looks like you'll be either poorer in pocket or poorer in TV choice soon!


----------



## wonko (16 Jul 2007)

This is a long time ago now.  I have the aeriel and the reception is dreadful but its very handy having TV in all rooms and being able to watch different stuff.

I've seen the SCTV Digital vans locally and small posters up around the place but they have no website so no real details of whats available, how much it will be, what the service is like etc.


----------



## emul (16 Jul 2007)

I've seen the SCTV Digital vans locally and small posters up around the place but they have no website so no real details of whats available, how much it will be, what the service is like etc.[/quote]

Try - http://www.sctvdigital.com/

A quick google reveals all.


----------



## wonko (16 Jul 2007)

Cheers; I googled and found nought.  Early Monday after a rough weekend so forgive me


----------

